# Livery Sherborne or Yeovil Area



## Doormouse (22 January 2015)

I'm looking for a livery yard in the Sherborne or Yeovil area for 2 horses and a pony. Would really prefer a small yard but can't afford to be choosy so any suggestions very welcome. TIA


----------

